

Ask HN: Best PM/code hosting/bug tracking solutions for a RoR Startup? - carterac

Specifically, a startup with a small number of coders using Ruby on Rails, Heroku, and Git.&#60;p&#62;The goal is for tools that get out of the way and naturally lend themselves to best practices such as Test-Driven-Development, Continuous Integration, and rapid Agile iteration.&#60;p&#62;Cost doesn't matter. Developer happiness and efficiency does.
======
iamdave
_Developer happiness and efficiency does._

Ever seen Field of Dreams?

